# Date



## euclide (12 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Est-ce qu'il y a un moyen d'afficher la date à côté de l'heure sur le haut de l'écran sous IOS5 ?


Et comment effacer la proposition des mots quand on ne la veut pas quand on tape un message ? La barre d'espace valide la proposition et la croix retire une lettre.


Merci


----------



## Powerdom (12 Décembre 2011)

euclide a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Est-ce qu'il y a un moyen d'afficher la date à côté de l'heure sur le haut de l'écran sous IOS5 ?
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
je ne pense pas que cela soit possible, mais vous pouvez placer l'icône de ical dans le dock.


----------



## laurange (12 Décembre 2011)

Pour la date je ne vois pas mais pour les mots il faut aller dans Paramètres(réglages) => clavier => auto-correction


----------

